# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  f23

## horus_979

un aiuto rapido:
f/23 962t tassa archivio qual'è il codice destinatario da inserire? 
Grazie in anticipo

----------


## Contabile

La sigla della provincia competente. Leggi questo

----------


## horus_979

d'accordo avevo già letto il documento con una ricerca 
ma la provincia competente riferita alla provincia dove è ubicata l'attività o l'ufficio che ha emesso atto di notifica? 
Grazie

----------

